# نطلب معلومات عن طريقة تصميم محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي



## alihabib (14 مايو 2011)

الى الاخوان اصحاب الخبرة كافة... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو ابداء المساعدة بتزويدي بمعلومات عن كيفية حساب وتصميم محطات الصرف الصحي بطريقة الحمأة المنشطة وما هي المحددات التي سنحتاجها لغرض حساب التصميم علما ان طاقة المحطة على سبيل المثال 20000 متر معكب /ساعة.. وللجميع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## رائد قوجا (1 يونيو 2013)

الاخ علي حبيب ارجو تحديد السؤال رجاء لان الموضوع كبير جدا ولها تفرعات كبيرة


----------

